# deca for joints?



## andy (Sep 1, 2020)

any experience guys , what dose for how long helps (if) you ?

cheers


----------



## Jin (Sep 1, 2020)

andy said:


> any experience guys , what dose for how long helps (if) you ?
> 
> cheers



it definitely helps. A lot. I’ve never run a therapeutic dose usually guys run 100-150/wk. 

It only helps while you’re on it


----------



## andy (Sep 1, 2020)

Jin said:


> it definitely helps. A lot. I’ve never run a therapeutic dose usually guys run 100-150/wk.
> 
> It only helps while you’re on it



would u consider nandrolone Phenylprop. (NPP) a better option ?


----------



## Jin (Sep 1, 2020)

andy said:


> would u consider nandrolone Phenylprop. (NPP) a better option ?



definitely an inferior choice for a therapeutic use. 

Stick with deca.


----------



## andy (Sep 1, 2020)

Jin said:


> definitely an inferior choice for a therapeutic use.
> 
> Stick with deca.




if Jin says so, it has to be right!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 1, 2020)

My shoulder was like brand new on Deca no popping no pain was great I am actually debating whether to throw some in for this reason as well. I know they actually legally prescribe it for that reason. 

Jin start with a 100 and move to 150 if do not feel as good after 6-8 weeks?


----------



## Jin (Sep 1, 2020)

andy said:


> if Jin says so, it has to be right!



eww, I’d be careful in holding that to be truth!


----------



## Jin (Sep 1, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> My shoulder was like brand new on Deca no popping no pain was great I am actually debating whether to throw some in for this reason as well. I know they actually legally prescribe it for that reason.
> 
> Jin start with a 100 and move to 150 if do not feel as good after 6-8 weeks?



That’s what I’d do and what others have done.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 1, 2020)

I preferred NPP but deca will give more to the joints as it's wetter but both help joints a lot.

Problem is when you come off you'll know it.

NPP helped joints for me and gave more explosiveness adding reps to lifts.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Deca at 100mg worked just fine for me late last year into the early part of this year. Absolutely zero joint issues. 

I've been off of it for two months, and it's a big difference in how shitty my knee joints feel in the mornings now. Definitely not a cure, but it helps along the way.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 1, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> My shoulder was like brand new on Deca no popping no pain was great I am actually debating whether to throw some in for this reason as well. I know they actually legally prescribe it for that reason.
> 
> Jin start with a 100 and move to 150 if do not feel as good after 6-8 weeks?



I'd do the opposite, start higher then play with going lower.

This way you don't piss time away finding your spot!


----------



## tinymk (Sep 1, 2020)

I am at the point in my career, I am running it lower dose year round because I feel much better on it then off it.


----------



## Gabriel (Sep 1, 2020)

Big A did 50mgs a wk just for joints..personal note -if you get hurt while on Deca..when you come off..life is a Bitch


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 2, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> I'd do the opposite, start higher then play with going lower.
> 
> This way you don't piss time away finding your spot!




great idea i’ll stay at 600 lmao


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 2, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> great idea i’ll stay at 600 lmao



Start with 150 and play with it to 50mg but understand it takes weeks for it to adjust.

You could speed it up finding a spot with NPP then switching to that dose with Deca


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 2, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Start with 150 and play with it to 50mg but understand it takes weeks for it to adjust.
> 
> You could speed it up finding a spot with NPP then switching to that dose with Deca



Yeah been meaning to do NPP again  last time I did it wrong smh was not aware of the ester and pinning frequency


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Sep 2, 2020)

I ran 12 weeks at 375 and felt like a new man..........and then i didn't.......lol


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 2, 2020)

I have bad elbow pain and have been considering deca as well. I hear alot of people talking about shoulder pain relief. Id love to hear personal experience with elbows in particular.

Here is an article/study that I have been breaking down that really has me on the edge of just going for it.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/ar...articularly compelling,men by more than half.


----------



## Tatlifter (Sep 2, 2020)

Ive been using low dose NPP (150-200mg a week) for joint pain as well as the other benefits.

Im a short ester guy so I can get in and out if I dont like it and seem too "feel" better with more frequent pinning. 

I will say it has helped my knees quite a bit.  Im not brand new but certainly helped noticeably.

I ran out recently and after my run last night my knee is killing me so hopefully my NPP will be here soon!


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 2, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have bad elbow pain and have been considering deca as well. I hear alot of people talking about shoulder pain relief. Id love to hear personal experience with elbows in particular.
> 
> Here is an article/study that I have been breaking down that really has me on the edge of just going for it.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/ar...articularly compelling,men by more than half.



I'm 6.5 wks in on a deca regimen and have noticed excellent improvement in my shoulder osteoarthritis (diagnosed as severe anterior glenohumeral chondromalacia). It took nearly 6 weeks but my last 3 incline press workouts have been exponentially better than the past 4 months...virtually painless. The osteoarthritis in my knees has improved slightly. I've also had an elbow issue over the same timeframe, which was also diagnosed as osteoarthritis, which showed no improvement at all....in fact it got worse. I just had to have a cortisone injection yesterday. So I'm not sure why my shoulder improved but not the elbow.
Are you sure yours is the elbow joint and not a tendonitis such as golfers/tennis elbow? From what I understand if nandrolone is going to work it would have to be a joint issue and not a tendon or ligament issue.


----------



## DOOM (Sep 3, 2020)

I have never experienced any kind of joint relief from deco or Npp. I just came off 16 weeks of Npp @ 600mg week.


----------



## Dog-guy (Sep 3, 2020)

Ran 600 Deca wkly last spring and have gone back to 100/wk maintenance with my TRT to help with pain.  Definitely helps at higher dose.  We'll see about the low.


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 7, 2020)

My TRT dose is only 200mg/wk and that by itself helped me huge, right now I'm running both my test/deca at 500mg, does seem to be helping a little bit more I'd say because I'm moving more weight around and the pain has been less than normal.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 8, 2020)

tinymk said:


> I am at the point in my career, I am running it lower dose year round because I feel much better on it then off it.



This!!!!  I run it at 100mg/wk and it's made a HUGE difference for me.


----------

